# Oddball Trees



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Here's one my wife and I stumbled across a few months back whne we were cruising some Bois D' Arc and Red Oak on a property. I don't know the species, but it is two actual trees both with root systems firmly established in the ground, and grown together solidly where they meet. 











In case it looks like the tree is smallish, my wife is no midget and as you can see she has plenty of room to walk through.










We could never decide it the shorter curved section was the same species as it looked quite different, but they are both completely grown together, it is not as if the main, straight tree just grew around the other one. The bark area around the tree where the "leg' joins looks exactly the same as any other branch that grows out of a "normal" tree. 

Any thoughts are welcome. I may be going back for some of those Bois D' Arc this year or next I'll try to remember and get a close up.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I'da dragged that burly one out of there in a hurry :whistling2:


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I pulled these pictures out of my gallery here. I take pictures of the weird ones, my thing. These are all in my little town of 1100...when one dies it comes to my mill, like the last picture.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

This is my favorite. Nothing spectacular unless you have been there. It is in the crook of a local river, in the lowland, it has withstood countless floods. It is curly and just full of birdseye. I have my hand through 2 limbs that grew together and _back_ into the the trunk. A tortured but still strong little tree. I have visited it for almost 10 years, it's way back in the timber where "mighty oaks" have fell to the river. I will visit this tree again soon, it is in a very good crappie fishing spot. I will shake hands with it again .


----------



## stuart (Jan 20, 2008)

Texas Timbers,

maybe that "odd" tree shud be referred to the "B" tree - :laughing:


----------

